# LiIon power for 2 Truck Shay



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I am attempting to convert my two truck Shay to on board battery and Crest Revolution control. Voltage wise how big/small do I need to go for descent performance. Where have you had success mounting your batteries?

Thank you all.

Robert


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a second generation Shay. I removed most all of the electronics except the firebox flicker. I installed a Tenergy Li-Ion 18650 14.8V 2200mAh battery, a RailBoss 4 and battery conversion module from G-Scale Graphics into the tender portion. I do not have any sound card or speaker. It fit easily. I easily have gotten at least 3 hours of running and I assume longer if I didn't get called away for other "duties"! 

I always recommend George Schreyer's site as a place to start.

Edited to add:

For what it's worth all of my engines are li-ion batteries and are charged insitu. However being reasonably paranoid, I charge them in a rural mailbox and the charger is plugged into a timer. The timer automatically shuts off after 3 hours, the longest that it's ever taken to recharge. I have a piece of plywood cut to the dimensions of the box with rail slots, I place the engine on the wood and slide it into the box. Been doing this for a couple of years now and it works well and it eases most of my paranoia.

The above is a cut from the Are you wary of Li-Po batteries discussion over at LSC.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

My Bachmann two truck Shay has 2 NiCad batteries along with the RCS receiver/controller in the tank. Nominal operating voltage is 14.4 volts. Great speed range and control. Run time is well over 4 hours. In fact, the battery charge has always lasted longer than I have wanted to run the locomotive, but my operations of this locomotive are typically duplicating construction & logging work where the locomotive is moving at (prototypically) low speeds and intermittently. I'm not certain what the charge life would be on continuous, high speed round and round operations.

I have avoided going to LiIon batteries due to the fact that removing them from the Shay for charging would really be difficult. I know that lots of folks charge LiIon batteries in place, but I am simply being (perhaps overly) cautious.

See http://forums.mylargescale.com/40-rc-battery-operations/54266-you-wary-li-po-batteries.html#post786730 for a current discussion of this.

If and when I go to LiIon batteries, I will most likely put the locomotive in a metal box for charging. Easily done in my case.

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information folks. Appreciate it.


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

I use a Revo in my Shay. I use Crest lion 21volt battery pack and protection board. i have cab lights that work I have sound and use factory speaker. I use crest chuffer switch which is glued into on of the brush holes beside a wheel, I drilled and glued three magnets into the wheel which gives a fantastic sound pulse, I use the standard revo sound. I get at least two hours from this set up with my three truck shay. Set speed to 55 percent which looks about right and not to fast. I removed most of the electronics before I started, fire box stuff still works. Goes well and sounds about right


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So Tinker, where did you locate the batteries and revo board?

Thanks


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I've installed AirWire in several 2 truck Shay's. I put two 14.8V @ 2600 MAH batteries in the engine. One goes in the firebox and the other along with the Phoenix sound card and the speaker in the water tank.


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

I put Revo board in ash pan near flashing board. Hot glue to make mounts, aerial sticks out a very small hole drilled in the side. Battery in bunker, after I removed all the standard DCC boards. Plenty of room for battery and speaker. Coal load lifts off to access battery, little magnet holds it down.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tinker.


----------

